# replaced fuel filter, now car isnt starting



## jab91 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey guys,

I just replaced my fuel filter and now my car just cranks and never actually turns over. 

I depressurized the fuel system (pull fuse, open gas tank filler, and start the car and let it stall)
than I replaced the fuel filter. 
I re-plugged in the fuel pump fuse and let it prime for a bit.
now it wont start. 

I'm getting these codes:
P0627 - Fuel pump A control Circuit /open
P0261
P0264
P0267
P0270
P0273
the last 5 are Cylinder 1 through 5 injector circuit low

Any ideas?


----------



## JohnnyDrama (Feb 15, 2012)

Did you replace the fuse?


----------



## jab91 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nope I used the same fuse. Its not blown or anything like that either


----------



## JohnnyDrama (Feb 15, 2012)

Test the fuel pump.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Why did you do that to the system?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Why did you do that to the system?


This... Just take the fuel filter out after pulling the battery. No sense in drying out your injectors. And throwing a massive air bubble in the system...

Don't know if it'd create a problem, but it was useless to do all of that


----------



## JohnnyDrama (Feb 15, 2012)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Why did you do that to the system?


I was assuming he was following some sort of "procedure", but I agree, I've always just pulled the filter.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

maybe i'm stupid... but i just replaced mine.

took the old one out, and put the new one in... not battery disconnected, nothing... and i drove it, and its all good!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> maybe i'm stupid... but i just replaced mine.
> 
> took the old one out, and put the new one in... not battery disconnected, nothing... and i drove it, and its all good!


did one yesterday the same way...no issues.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

my only issue was that i was shaking the gas hose, and a drop of fuel went into my eye... it burned like a bitch!!!!

i spent about 30 mins under the sink, pouring water into my eye to prevent permanent damage.

then, i opened and close my driver's door for the next hour in order to have the car primed. 

Most people dont do this, and they all report that the car took a lil longer... nothing wrong with that.. but i wanted the startup to be "normal"


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Gasoline in your eye is no joke. Eye protection FTW. :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> did one yesterday the same way...no issues.


Ya some people need to leave certain things alone ha. I only open and close the door twice about and hour apart and everything is fine. You only need to do it once tho.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

An open circuit fault is usually a short in the harness right? Or a "signal" interruption of some sort, right?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Ya some people need to leave certain things alone ha. I only open and close the door twice about and hour apart and everything is fine. You only need to do it once tho.


yup, only once is nice.. and so is doing the service every 10k and the 40k done every 40k...

but i primed it about 5 times, and i do my 10ks every 5k, and the 40k every 35k... and a brake flush every day and a half...

lol... obsesive much?

to stay on point: next time you work on the car, do, and only do what you NEED to do.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> my only issue was that i was shaking the gas hose, and a drop of fuel went into my eye... it burned like a bitch!!!!


that it did Fred. I did the same thing. SON OF GUN, I didn't see that coming. 

OP, i just depressurized the system, by pulling the fuse, changed the filter, and slapped the fuse back on. No problem starting.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

gas in eye?
light a match, gas disappears fast! 







_disclaimer... don't really do that. your stupid if you do ha!_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Ya some people need to leave certain things alone ha.


tis true...but :thumbup: for trying


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> gas in eye?
> light a match, gas disappears fast!
> 
> 
> ...


lol, i'm sure it would disappear.

but i'm stupid enough to have "permited" a drop into the eye. it burns VERY hard. i'm just glad there was no permanent damage... 

so yes, when you do this, BE CAREFUL!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> gas in eye?
> light a match, gas disappears fast!
> 
> 
> ...


Lols :laugh:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

_next week headline in the news_

TUNER COMPANY BURNS VW OWNER!
lawsuit papers served to NLS for telling kids to clean there gas filled eyes out with fire. weather and traffic at 11!

poop. don't do it haha it was a joke :sly:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> _next week headline in the news_
> 
> TUNER COMPANY BURNS VW OWNER!
> lawsuit papers served to NLS for telling kids to clean there gas filled eyes out with fire. weather and traffic at 11!
> ...


Jeez I hope the users around here are smart enough to understand that's a joke... But who knows. opcorn:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

You what makes a good stir fry. E85 :laugh:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...:laugh:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Josh its not like the idiots that are on here listen to you anyways, i wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> gas in eye?
> light a match, gas disappears fast!
> 
> 
> ...


i was dumb enough not to use goggles, but I am not dumber to light a match :laugh:


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

is it ok to install a fuel filter that has sat for a year in my garage? I bought it at 40K miles, now I'm at 62K so I figure it's time to slap it on


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

You're fine. I just toss a pan under it to catch the spilled fuel. I once got brake cleaner right in my EYES! not one but both... Oh my God the pain was incredible. Thought the nozzle was aimed away. But it was turned in my direction and pssst.... Ouch ouch ouch, burn. I screamed to my wife "water! Turn on the God [email protected] hose!"


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> I screamed to my wife "water! Turn on the God [email protected] hose!"


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


>


:laugh: that's funny kyle


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

eatrach said:


> :laugh: that's funny kyle


I know! Lol By far the truest, funniest sketch I have ever seen hands down.


----------

